# More new babies today!!!



## nubian123 (Apr 29, 2013)

Meet Rift and Raft...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

That little black guy is so flashy with his frosted ears. I love the cuteness of the brown guy.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

They are adorable. =) Love their names too!


----------



## nubian123 (Apr 29, 2013)

Forgot to say twin bucks!!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Frosted ears most be the new thing had two this yea with. Yea I like the black too


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Is it like a play on Riffraff?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Too cute! Love them!


----------



## nubian123 (Apr 29, 2013)

They are trouble like some riftraft


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

?? Sorry, I'm just confused. I think the term you are looking for is "riff-raff",:

*riff·raff * 
/ˈrifˌraf/
Noun
Disreputable or undesirable people: "I don't think they talk to riffraff off the street".
Riffraff is a term for the common people or hoi polloi, but with negative connotations. The term is derived from Old French 'rif et raf' meaning 'one and all, every bit.

Very darling!


----------



## nubian123 (Apr 29, 2013)

firelight27 said:


> ?? Sorry, I'm just confused. I think the term you are looking for is "riff-raff",:
> 
> riff·raff
> /ˈrifˌraf/
> ...


Yes my daughter insisted on raft. So I caved in.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very cute! Congrats :stars:


----------

